# gensplash [solved]

## polle

now that since kernel 2.6.10 my usb is working again, I switched from bootsplash to gensplash.

The framebuffer vesafb-tng seems to be working ok, but I don't get an image neither during boot neither in console.

I searched the forum and the howto and I think I found something:

I cant find this option in my kernel config:

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

But how do I get that option? it is not present?Last edited by polle on Thu Jan 13, 2005 7:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Archangel1

I forget what they're called in .config, in menuconfig it depends on

Device Drivers > Graphics support > Console display driver support > VGA text console & Video mode selection support & Framebuffer Console Support

Your kernel is patched with gensplash? It's not the same patch as vesafb-tng.

----------

## asiobob

I had it working for kernel 2.6.9 (development-sources). I applied spocks gensplash patch for 2.6.10rc3-bk6 or something like that, it apploed cleanly but it doesn't work, nothing comes up, I'm usng the latest version of splashutils as well argg

----------

## polle

I use gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.10-r4, this one is already patched with gensplash I believe

I created the initrd according this:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash

(#splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768  -r 1024x768 emergence)

I first tried like the doc to edit my grub.conf

 initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768   

but I got a grub error 15: file not found on booting

I changed it and now  my kernel boots, a few seconds a get a standard console, the it switches to a frame buffer console with tux on top, but no background neither during boot, neither afterwards in cosnole.

this is my grub.conf:

title=Gentoo-sources-2.6.10-sources

kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.10-gentoo-r4   root=/dev/hdb7  hdd=ide-cd  hdc=ide-cd video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-24@85 splash=verbose,theme:emergence

initrd /fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

----------

## andyknownasabu

 *polle wrote:*   

> I created the initrd according this:
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash
> 
> (#splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768  -r 1024x768 emergence)
> ...

 

Just to make sure:

- Your initrd image and your kernel are placed under /?

- You have enabled the relevant options for vesafb-ng and fbsplash?

- You have disabled all the old vga/vesa framebuffer stuff?

- You have disabled the bootlogo option?

Did you try to put (hd1,6) in front of your "kernel" and "initrd" lines in grub.conf?

----------

## polle

@andyknownasabu

-initrd and kernel are in same directory

- I have the vesa-tng option enabled  in my config but as I said I don't have the option CONFIG_FB_SPLASH (simply don't have this option to choose,not available)

-# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1024x768@75"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

-I have the bootlogo still enabled,  so this shouldn't be the case?

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

----------

## Mord

Using the dev sources you should not be applying the fbsplash patch.  It is already there.

And I have two boxes where I use both the boot logo AND fbsplash kernel options with no trouble.

You don't have to use /boot in your grub.conf.  Just remove that part from the path to your initrd image.  Why are you starting your image names with a slash?

Also, don't even bother trying to get an init bootscreen until you are sure fbsplash is working.  Did you configure /etc/conf.d/splash?  Did you "rc-update add splash default"??

----------

## polle

That's what I did  (I mentioned it in my reply)

I think the initrd and grub.conf are ok, because my kernel is booting and I have framebuffer.

The only thing I don't get for the moment is why I don't have the option in my kernelconfig:

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

As I read in the doc, I have to enable this, but how do I get that option to show up?

----------

## Mord

I've you've tried to apply a patch to your current kernel that you don't need, you might try deleting the kernel source and re-emerging it.

The option itself though should appear after you enable framebuffer support, which it looks like you've done.

----------

## polle

I can always do that, but I didn't patch my kernel, because gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.10-r4 doesn't need to be patched in order to get gensplash working.

What I did, was copying my kernelconfig from my kernel 2.6.6 to the directory of 2.6.10 and after correcting symlink for /usr/src/linux I did an make oldconfig, hope that's the right way of doing it.

----------

## polle

Ok, I redi the whole thing and after  doing  make oldconfig I found the option:

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH

Simply enabled it ,rebuild the kernel, reboot and there was a glorious  gensplash.

Thanks

----------

## Mord

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I can always do that, but I didn't patch my kernel, because gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.10-r4 doesn't need to be patched in order to get gensplash working. 
> 
> 

 

Oops yeah that was in response to ASIO_BOB. Sorry for the confusion.

----------

## cdunham

In 2.6.10-r5 (and others), CONFIG_FB_SPLASH won't be enabled if "Enable Tile Blitting Support" (FB_TILEBLITTING) is on. I couldn't figure out why I wasn't seeing the splash option in make menuconfig...

----------

## thoughtform

 *cdunham wrote:*   

> In 2.6.10-r5 (and others), CONFIG_FB_SPLASH won't be enabled if "Enable Tile Blitting Support" (FB_TILEBLITTING) is on. I couldn't figure out why I wasn't seeing the splash option in make menuconfig...

 

that solved it for me. thanks!   :Very Happy: 

----------

